# My mission



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay so i have set a goal for my self this year, it should have been a fairly easy goal but you know how some things go. Ive been duck hunting since i was 12 im 17 now, and i have never killed a greenhead mallard! i have killed a lot of other types of ducks but never a greenhead. Maybe its just where we live and there isnt a whole lot of ducks around our house but today we went out and we have found the place that is holding the ducks. we saw 1500 plus ducks today, and thats the honest truth we were two hours away from home but we found them. Anyways on to the point we are driving and ducks are flushing everywhere and we decided to go over to a canal that my dad knows of well when we pulled into the parking lot about 100 ducks flush up out of the reeds with greenheads everywhere. we kept walking and about 150 yards down in this little pocket i saw some ducks swimming around, a crept over there and poked my head up to see about 7 mallards sitting there no more than 20 yards away. so i stood up, they all flushed and i picked the closest greenhead and pulled the trigger.... three times... i missed all three times. 

now looking back at it i personally think i shot over his head all three times. i have always been told you have to lead ducks a lot or you will shoot behind them. so i think i put the bead a foot above him each time and pulled the trigger the only thing that was going through my mind was this one is going to the taxidermist.

when you guys jump ducks do you just put the bead on them and pull the trigger, because i think if i would have done that i would have got him. my dad is the one who always tells me to lead them alot but i just think that the newer ammo they are coming out with is faster and you dont have to lead them as much. anything you guys think would help my shooting please feel free to say. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well.......At 20 yards you don't have to lead them much, especially with steel shot that's moving 1400 + FPS. Cover them up with your barrel and pull the trigger. 8) Hang in there and you will get that greenhead.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

+1 I agree with fowlmouth. They are not moving fast at all when jumped put the bead on there head and pull the trigger. Most the time they will be going away from you just find them cover them up and pull the trigger, if they are flying off to the right or left put the bead on there head it will usually be enough to knock them down. Good luck on your goal. 

And if you need some help thinning those mallards out give me and fowlmouth a call we will come help you. HA HA! 

Good hunting Buddy!

fnf8)


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks guys hopefully next week we can get into them again. I'll post pictures if we get any!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Utahyounggun said:


> Thanks guys hopefully next week we can get into them again. I'll post pictures if we get any!


Yes, do that! and slay a limit of those pesky mallards. -8/-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Eh, take the good with the bad and mark it down as a learning experience right? ;-)

In the meentime, flushing and or decoying birds get zero lead. Put the bead on their head and fold em! NO peaking!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah its a good learning experience I still had fun my dad ended up getting one duck and I missed a couple more from doing the same thing but that's okay at least I got some shots off.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Hold right on the tip of his bill and feed him some steel! 

I had the same thing happen Saturday, was walking back to the truck and jumped a pair of greens right off the dike and was so surprised I missed them. It happens!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one that happens to miss fairly easy shots. I probably am that person who misses 50% of those easy shots though haha.


----------



## ziggy15 (Dec 19, 2012)

The shots I've missed always haunt me. They stay in my mind longer than the excitement of the shots I've made.

Bird Hunting is a cruel mistress...


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Haha I have replayed the image of them flying away over and over this week. And I just woke up from a dream where i missed a few more and I ended up folding one up at the end. I didn't even get to retrieve it before I woke up!


----------



## GreenheadsNham (Dec 9, 2014)

A box of clays should help you out! Practice on clays will put more ducks in your bag. Take a few shots with the same ammo you use for ducks.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Your thread title was "My Mission" and it was in the waterfowl section so I thought the Mormon church had sent you on a two year mission to hunt mallards.  Dang, I'd join your church if they'd send me on a two year mission to hunt stuff. :mrgreen:
Good luck on your quest for mallards!!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

hahaha that is funny i would join in a heartbeat if they would send me on missions like that!:mrgreen:
and the clay pigeons thing i can break those all day usually its just those pesky mallards i cant hit! Sunday cant come soon enough!


----------

